# Are Thoroughbreds good jumpers?



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

TBs are good jumpers, a friend of mine has one and jumps just fine. I don't know what to say about your horse panicking, though. I guess I'd say just keep working with her more. But there's probably other people here that could give you better info than me.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Thoroughbreds are generally good jumpers. However, there are many of them who simply do not prefer jumping. 

Sounds like your horse is either being pushed too fast or needs to go back to dressage for a while to find out what buttons are being pushed to make her panic like that.

The other possibility it she is hurting somewhere and it is only comfortable for her to jump under a certain height.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I was just about to post what eventerdrew said.

I have two TBs and while both are technically good jumpers, my gelding loves it and will pop over just about anything and my mare will do everything in her power to avoid jumping. There is nothing wrong with her and there are no pain issues, she just simply does not like to jump.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I think any horse that is healthy enough, and is trained correctly can jump.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I am gonna get her check by a vet to see if she is in pain then I will work on her after that. So more flatwork. Maybe I will try trotting and canter poles to get her confidence up


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

One of my instrustors rode a Tb in the olympics


----------



## skypheonix (Dec 17, 2010)

There fantastic jumpers got 4 myself and all been used for jumping or cross country they all love it but one them little more held back then the others I think any horse either likes or doesn't like jumping, tb's just alot more strung then alot horses very temperamental, as she is older will prob take bit longer with the training but just keep at it make it a fun rewarding experience each time she jumps one jump and in time she may come round to not getting panicked


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

They're amazing jumpers. My coach was shortlisted for the 2000 olympics on her TB mount and she currently competes on 3 differant TB's. She does eventing and does Entry through to 2* events with those 3 TB's.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Beau Baby said:


> They're amazing jumpers. My coach was shortlisted for the 2000 olympics on her TB mount and she currently competes on 3 differant TB's. She does eventing and does Entry through to 2* events with those 3 TB's.


 
whos your coach prob the same coach i got lessons from lol


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

My two cents.
TB are good jumpers.
But it's the heart of the horse, I thought my 14.1 paint would be bad jumpers. She clear 3 feet easily. So it's the heart of the horse.
Yeah people might disagree with me.


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

too be honest tb are ok showjumpers you will very rarely see one compete internationally i bought one and sold it on because his maximum was 1.10 i am not discarding them but on a high competition they are mainly your warmbloods
kwpn,hannoverians,oldenburgs ect


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Well if she jumps 1.10 I will be verrry happy


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

Sarahandlola said:


> Well if she jumps 1.10 I will be verrry happy


 
Oh well in that case yeah its great! and keep her and enjoy her


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Ive seen many Tb gone international alot are in eventing


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

thoroughbreds are very good jumpers. but it does depend on the horse itself, some prefer jumping, others dont. my tb doesnt like jumping in the school, but absolutely adores cross country. but if she had never jumped before until you got her then i dont see why she cant be a good jumper, just takes time and patience. try different things with her like bounces and such. i have a video of me lunging my tb over jumps & ive only just taught him to jump, he started off bucking loads when he was jumping but now hes really good  take a look at the vid YouTube - charlie jumping


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Very nice horse! How old is he? 


I was hoping to at least free jump or lunge her over bounces but with the snow I cannot even get out to see her! She seems to take trotting poles badly XD Some days she goes over them perfect after a lot of tries but one day she decided to leap over them from standstill :/ She forgets things easily or is just confused about them XD She is a good jumper when she wants to jump but when she doesn't she basically runs through the jump without attempting to lift her legs at all :/


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Sarahandlola said:


> Very nice horse! How old is he?
> 
> 
> I was hoping to at least free jump or lunge her over bounces but with the snow I cannot even get out to see her! She seems to take trotting poles badly XD Some days she goes over them perfect after a lot of tries but one day she decided to leap over them from standstill :/ She forgets things easily or is just confused about them XD She is a good jumper when she wants to jump but when she doesn't she basically runs through the jump without attempting to lift her legs at all :/


thank you  hes 20 but acts like a 5 yr old, and yeah hes only just learning to jump lol he was used as a polocrosse horse before i got him so hes just used to running around with his head in the clouds haha. ohh yours jumps trotting poles too? charlie does that. try putting 3 or 4 trotting poles in a row and keep trotting her over them, if she jumps them just keep going over them until she realises shes got to trot to keep the rythem so she doesnt end up tripping all over them lol and maybe try cantering poles just to help her keep a steady pace going over poles instead of rushing etc. try putting a row of 3 or so jumps, first one small, next one slightly higher and the last a little higher just to keep her focus & help her lift her legs. gymnastics are good too  just a line of jumps varying in size and width so she has to concentrate on what shes doing & just so she doesnt get bored of going over simple cross poles all the same size and such  hope it helps. & yeah snow is a problem here aswell at the moment. just got rid of the ice from the last lot of snow, now its started snowing again!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

heres the video i took today of me riding charlie bareback, took him over a pole just walking & he decided to jump it, but i took him over it a few more times and made him trot it normally


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

skip to 3 minutes where he jumps the pole lol


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Is she wearing a martingale in those photos? I'm not a jumper, so I may be wrong, but would that be hindering her from going any higher?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

barrelracer892 said:


> Is she wearing a martingale in those photos? I'm not a jumper, so I may be wrong, but would that be hindering her from going any higher?


no i shouldnt think so, martingales stop the horse from holding their head right up, but when a horse jumps they tend to lower their heads instead of holding it right up. it should be fine  my tb wears a martingale and he has no trouble jumping with it.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Lol it sucks when they do that!! I was left sitting on my ones neck XD You have a great seat to be able to sit that bareback! 


It must be only TBs who jump ground poles XD I was watching a lesson one day, someone was riding a TB, they were trotting over poles in different parts of the arena, He jumped everyone one of them  It is funny when they don't have a clue what to do!

I really hope this snow and Ice does not last as long as last time! My horse was only able to be ridden once when it finally did thaw and now it is back again...She is enjoying her break though! And she seems to act better after a break! Other horses were so fresh and she was actually more normal than usual...!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah she is wearing a running martingale. It is ok to jump in but a standing martingale is not.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Sarahandlola said:


> Lol it sucks when they do that!! I was left sitting on my ones neck XD You have a great seat to be able to sit that bareback!
> 
> 
> It must be only TBs who jump ground poles XD I was watching a lesson one day, someone was riding a TB, they were trotting over poles in different parts of the arena, He jumped everyone one of them  It is funny when they don't have a clue what to do!
> ...


its usually small ponies that jump trotting poles because its more like a jump to them. i used to work at a riding school and they had two little shetlands. me and a friend used to jump on them in the paddock and take them "jumping" over trotting poles. it was quite amusing. i had never met a bigger horse that jumped trotting poles until charlie xD im used to being thrown about by him, he likes bucking so my seat is pretty much like velcro now haha. but taking him over jumps i usually end up on his neck, because he over jumps by miles..can be a tiny 1ft jump and he'll jump it like its 3ft  he is a funny one bless him.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for clearing up my confusion!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

barrelracer892 said:


> Thanks for clearing up my confusion!


no problem  running martingales are fine to jump in because they are attached to the reins and you give release on the reins while jumping, so there will be slack in the martingale and there is no restriction. but a standing martingale attaches to the noseband of the bridle so the horse cant lift its head up at all so i wouldnt recommend jumping in one of those haha.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Many TBs have gone international. They were the number one pick for jumping before WBs became so popular.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

